# can't remember the name



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

For the life of me I can not remember the name of the item that fogs water. Typically they are found in small ponds and the such. If anybody can help me overcome this brain fart it would be much appreciated. 

thanks


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

ultrasonic mister


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Dave, I knew somebody would come through!!!


----------

